# M & P question



## bevvy (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone.  I found a picture I saved and it has a lizard half in and half out of a cup cake paper mould (sorry can't think of the correct name) and as I never saved the whole information I don't know if it was M&P or CP.  I was wondering if you could do this with m&p or would it melt the paper


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 15, 2008)

I think that if you put the paper in a muffin tin and then pour you should be fine.  They also have aluminum foil cupcake paper too.  I would use that one over the paper one anyday!


----------



## bevvy (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you.  I will give that a try and let you know.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 15, 2008)

You could also allow the mp soap to cool down before pouring.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 15, 2008)

It must have been M&P. I have never seen toys embedded in CP, I imagine the lye would eat the toy, at least partially.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Feb 15, 2008)

It won't melt the paper, but there is a possibility of it absorbing a little bit into the paper, then it won't unmold from the paper.  I know they sell silicone cupcake molds that have the cupcake paper look at walmart and places like that, and M&P unmolds like a dream from silicone.


----------

